# Nena sagt Deutschland-Tour ab!



## Stefan102 (3 Dez. 2011)

​
Die Enttäuschung bei den Fans von Nena (51) ist groß! Ab nächster Woche wollte die Sängerin die Konzerthallen in Deutschland rocken. Doch ihre Tour „Live & Akustisch“ musste vorerst abgesagt werden. Wie ihre Agentur Four Artists heute mitteilte, sei die Musikerin seit Wochen gesundheitlich angeschlagen. Muss man sich ernsthafte Sorgen um sie machen?

Bereits im August musste ein Auftritt in Basel abgesagt werden. Im September war Nena dann mit der Aufzeichnung der Blind Auditions von The Voice of Germany voll und ganz beschäftigt. Ab Januar beginnen dann die Live-Shows. Leidet Nenas Gesundheit unter diesem Stress? Auf ihrer Homepage beruhigt die Künstlerin ihre Anhänger: „Wenn ich ein Konzert spiele, will ich mindestens 100% geben. Weniger habt Ihr nicht verdient. Ich bin nicht schwer krank oder so, aber es reicht im Moment noch nicht, um jeden Abend mit voller Kraft auf der Bühne zu stehen. 100% Nena ist das, was meine Fans von mir erwarten und auch immer auf einem Nena Konzert bekommen.“

Doch glücklicherweise fällt die Tour nicht komplett ins Wasser. Die Termine wurden auf April verschoben. Bereits gekaufte Tickets behalten selbstverständlich ihre Gültigkeit. Nena möchte ihre Fans schließlich nicht enttäuschen: „Ich weiß, dass ich spätestens im Frühjahr wieder richtig fit bin und dann lassen wir es umso mehr fliegen!“
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (5 Dez. 2011)

vielleicht braucht sie immer noch eine Menopause   gute Besserung Nena!


----------

